# F150 - Timbrens or Leveling Kit



## misgur (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a 2006 Ford F150 Super cab 4x4 6.5' bed. I will be buying a Fisher HT plow for the upcoming season.

I'm curious as to which to buy. It looks like Timbrens in the front will provide a stiffer ride with more support. But it also looks like they will level the truck a bit?

Or should I just get a regular leveling kit?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

For a 150? 

Leveling kit, torsion keys, super duty torsion bars, air shocks, super duty front end parts, Timbrens and load range E tires.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

leveling kit


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

theplowmeister;1046544 said:


> leveling kit


I agree, I would go with the leveling kit. Good luck.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

misgur;1046294 said:


> I have a 2006 Ford F150 Super cab 4x4 6.5' bed. I will be buying a Fisher HT plow for the upcoming season.
> 
> I'm curious as to which to buy. It looks like Timbrens in the front will provide a stiffer ride with more support. But it also looks like they will level the truck a bit?
> 
> Or should I just get a regular leveling kit?


The timbrens work well for the price, I have them. They do stiffen up the ride a little more, you notice it mostly over bumpy roads. I am actually looking into buying a leveling kit and removing the Timbrens. So my vote will be for the Leveling Kit. 


REAPER;1046522 said:


> For a 150?
> 
> Leveling kit, torsion keys, super duty torsion bars, air shocks, super duty front end parts, Timbrens and load range E tires.


All this for a 415# Fisher HT plow?
I think he can get away with using the Timbrens or a leveling kit.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Leveling kit will raise ride height, but does not increase spring rate or weight carrying capability. Timbrens will not increase ride height (if installed properly), but do increase weight carrying capability. Either way, I would hope that truck could handle the HT fine just by adding _counterweight_


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get a leveling kit IMO. You would probably be fine with nothing IMO.


----------



## misgur (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what type of leveling kit and who makes good ones? Also what material should they be made of?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd sell the truck and get an f 250 
idk what Fischer makes but I know that you'd be fine if you put a boss sport duty plow on it


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The HT is comparable to the Sport Duty, maybe even lighter.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1046702 said:


> , I would hope that truck could handle the HT fine just by adding _counterweight_


Wouldn't it be mulch better to use ballast instead?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;1046967 said:


> Wouldn't it be mulch better to use ballast instead?


Ballast is fine, as long as you position it aft as mulch as possible.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;1046968 said:


> Ballast is fine, as long as you position it aft as mulch as possible.


Is there mulch difference between ballast and counterweight? Is a counterweight mulch cheaper then ballast?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If the ballast is marine grade, it's mulch more expensive.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

According to http://thesaurus.com/browse/counter+weight , ballast us just a synonom for counterweight.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ajslands;1046950 said:


> I know that you'd be fine if you put a Boss sport duty plow on it





2COR517;1046966 said:


> The HT is comparable to the Sport Duty, maybe even lighter.


The 7.5' Fisher HT weighs 414lb and the 7.5' Boss Sport Duty weighs 421lb. The 7.5' Fisher HT is 27" tall and the 7.5' Boss Sport Duty is 26" tall. So basicly the only diference is The 7.5' Fisher HT has a trip edge and the 7.5' Boss Sport Duty has a trip blade. IMO you should get the Fisher HT becouse it has a trip edge,


----------



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

I have an 08 f-150 that i put a blizzard on. Its a 760 lt. Now sure of the weight but I added timbren cause the mount was lower than the curbs. Wanted to push over the curbs cause i dont own a loader. I used timbrens, got an alinment and it worked grt. Ride is like a 2x4. As for ballast. Built a box behind the rear axle and filled it with 7 yrs of mower blades. pry about 400 pds. 2 large gas stations and 30 drives. Truck still runnin/workin like a [email protected] ape. But, all is coming off and selling the f-150 because 3-5 yrs. of that will kill the truck. F-250 on the way, work load is doubling quick. Gonna add a leaf spring to the front of that guy and run it for a long time.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Ready Lift.com sells a great leveling kit. Front installs in about an hour. You will want to buy the rear blocks also since when the plow is off the truck it will now be higher in front than back. The entire kit will cost about 400.00 but is well worth it. IMO forget the HT Plow. You will be dissapointed. Get a full size plow .The extra weight lets the plow scrape and not just ride up on top of the wet and heavy snow. My 08 Silverado 1500 works great with 7.5 western pro plow and 2.5 leveling kit.


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

*05 f-150 with snoway and leveling kit*

i plow with a 2005 f150 4x4 5.4" with a skyjacker 2.5" leveling kit in the front cost me like $150 i plow just fine i have 4 small commercial accounts and 10 residential accounts and the truck handles the plow just fine and i can clear curbs to plow over them. i am thinking of adding a extra rear spring to each side in the back so that i dont have to take the ballast out when i take the plow off. 
hope this helps


----------

